# Gota protect the dome



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Im looking for a new helmet, I'd rather not wear one, but protecting my head has higher priority over comfort to me haha. So im looking for something super comfy just to protect me when im riding around. Ive heard a lot about Bern Baker Hard Hat Helmet I really like the look of it and im wondering if anyone has had first hand experience with this helmet or if there's any other that you'd recommend. Any help or recommendations would be cool, thanks


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wore a bern baker hardhat all last season. It's nice and comfortable plus the ear covers can be removed for any other warm weather activities. I don't think you would mind (I don't) but the bern's aren't certified by some helmet rating association so that is why they are called "hardhats" and not helmets. But the padding is nice and soft and has offered more than enough protection for the occasional thrashing. Also check out the Smith helmets. I hear they are light and comfy.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

as long as it can protect the occasional smack on my head its all good haha.
ive heard people say stuff about mp3 addons on the ears? does it have a cord straight to an ipod or something? never used a helmet with an mp3 adaptor haha


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would highly recommend getting one that comes with the audio liner if you can find one. Otherwise, I have found it extremely difficult to track down a separate audio liner in my size. I still haven't found one.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, if your gonna get that helmet get one with the audio liner attached, totally worth it. And yeah, it's just a male-male cable to plugs into the helmet and ipod, ussually they have a volume wheel to.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Smith Variant Audio Helmet and I LOVE it. It's super light, super comfy, keeps my head warm and has tunes that are piped right from my MP3 player into my ears. I bought mine last season after realizing that I didn't want to break my dome while riding. My head is just to important to me.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

this is the only one i could find with the audio liner Bern Baker Snowsport Helmet - 8Tracks Audio - Save 40%
its only in a large though... i wear a 7 3/8 in a hat do you think this would fit?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Thats a good price for the helmet, I got mine retail at a local boardshop for $100.

What general size is 7 3/8? I'm wearing an XL and my head isn't really that big.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yea i though it was a good price, only thing is the color, may end up painting it myself haha.
i have a Giro hard ear helmet in a medium and it fits pretty well, but with no beanie underneath. so im assuming it would be an alright fit.


----------



## .802steeze (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had a bern baker hard hat and it doesn't compare to the Giro Shiv-- which I think is the most comfortable and safe helmet at a good price.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

i have the smith holt audio. 
it's pretty decent.. main thing is to protect ur head. 
the sound quality isn't great & the volume isn't loud but again.. it does the job


----------

